# [kde] niezbyt szybkie działanie

## camelon

Witam. Mam trochę noobowy problem. Otóż moje KDE 3.5.5 nie grzeszy mi szybkością działania, jest wolniejsze od wysłużonej, ale dbanej instalacji windowsa 2000. Na długo nie używanego konquerora trzeba poczekać kilka sekund zanim się pojawi. Ogólnie muli i nie jestem zadowolony z jego szybkości. Czy to normalne na P3 1GHz z 384MB SDRAM? Co może wpływać na jego szybkość? Może da się jakoś go sensownie przyspieszyć? KDE zostało załadowane jako pojedynczy pakiet. Dla informacji: jajko 2.6.20.

----------

## Belliash

raz: do najszybszych to Twoj komputer nie nalezy

dwa: malo RAMu, pewnie uzywa SWAPa, wiec i dysk muli

trzy: dyski pewnie tez nie grzesza szybkoscia

----------

## camelon

 *Quote:*   

> raz: do najszybszych to Twoj komputer nie nalezy

 

To wiem  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> dwa: malo RAMu, pewnie uzywa SWAPa, wiec i dysk muli

 

Nie, ze swapa korzysta tylko przy intensywnym przeglądaniu stron w kilkunastu zakładkach, bądź emergowaniu większych ilości sourców

 *Quote:*   

> trzy: dyski pewnie tez nie grzesza szybkoscia

 

Dysk jest względnie szybki:

```
sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   262 MB in  2.01 seconds = 130.52 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   70 MB in  3.08 seconds =  22.75 MB/sec

```

Na Windowsie dochodzi do 30MB/s. Czyli najlepszym sposobem przyspieszenia będzie zapewne wywalenie KDE i wrzucenie xfce albo fluxboxa?  :Very Happy:  Chyba dobrze mi się wydaje, że KDE jest najwolniejszym środowiskiem (nawet od Gnome)?

----------

## Belliash

raz: fajnie ze wiesz...

dwa: KDE od 3.x wymaga bodajrze 512MB RAMu do plynnej pracy. poprawcie mnie jesli sie myle...

trzy: 30MB/s to malo... a zauwaz ze wyniku z hdparm nigdy nie uzyskasz... dysk ATA/133 powinien miec ~55MB/s. Sadze zatem ze to zwykly ATA/66

To jest dysk wzglednie szybki:

```
Timing cached reads:   1520 MB in  2.00 seconds = 759.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  232 MB in  3.01 seconds =  77.07 MB/sec
```

----------

## n0rbi666

1) podaj nam swoje emerge --info

2) hostname i domainname ustawione ? Pokaż /etc/hosts  :Smile: 

3) korzystasz z ebuildów modularnych czy meta ? (emerge kdebase-startkde czy emerge kde ? )

----------

## camelon

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 04 Jun 2007 01:47:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pdp.ustronie.pw.edu.pl/mirror/gentoo ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://pdp.ustronie.pw.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

KDE, jak pisałem, jednolite, tzn.:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge kde

 

 :Wink: 

Po części meta (tylko multimedia), ale nie mam czasu przejść. Sesja, rozumiecie:)

Dużo dałaby mi przesiadka na xfce? Bo fluxbox wydaje mi się zbyt hardkorowy, nieprawdaż?

----------

## Belliash

tak Ci na szybkosci zalezy a NPTL nie uzywasz?  :Shocked: 

----------

## camelon

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> tak Ci na szybkosci zalezy a NPTL nie uzywasz? 

 

Nie. Nie mam, bo opis flagi nie sugerował mi, że to przyspieszy kompa. Jeśli chodzi o Gentoo, to jestem jeszcze noobem. Co w praktyce robi ta flaga?

edit: Dobra, sprawdziłem. Może później:P Teraz zastanawia mnie alternatywa dla KDE.Last edited by camelon on Tue Jun 12, 2007 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

 *camelon wrote:*   

> Bo fluxbox wydaje mi się zbyt hardkorowy, nieprawdaż?

 

Niekoniecznie, fluxbox + rox jako menedżer plików jest całkiem wygodny imo, sam używałem przez dobre kilka miesięcy   :Wink: 

----------

